# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  плач

## doro

С помощью простенькой програмки состряпал что-то, тоскливое. :Tu: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/533709/

----------


## Лев

> С помощью простенькой програмки состряпал что-то, тоскливое.


Ничего тоскливого и соответствующего названию не заметил - "Импрессия№"...(типа того). И что это за простенькая программка? Звуки бы надо по своим местам раскидать, а то на одной плоскости всё...

----------


## doro

Взял на доработку. Спасибо за комент.

----------


## doro

Подкавырял свое "произведение", название пусть будет как посоветовал царь зверей-"импрессия №...", судите дальше. Только пожалуйста не очень строго, это первая моя попытка создания чего-то на ПК. 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/534728/

----------


## Лев

*doro*,
 Ну, это уже чувствуется рука если не мастера, то вполне уверенно. И хотя я не люблю, когда бас выпячивают сильно, то здесь он довольно скромный...

----------


## doro

Ну и бас подтянул, больше не могу, вернее не хочу, потому как на серъезном аппарате зарежит ухо, спасибо.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/534728/

----------


## bemol

*doro*,
Хар-раш-шо!!!

----------


## doro

*bemol*,Cпасибо большое! Буду стараться.

----------


## doro

Еще одна вещичка, на двух нотках повисла. Называться будет, наверное_"инструментальный разговор".   
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/536306/

----------


## Лев

*doro*,
 неплохо...

----------


## doro

Cпасибо, Лев.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/534728/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/536306/

----------


## doro

Если кому-то еще интересно, вот новая темка, странная получилась, да вроде ничего. Только вот название не приходит в голову, пока просто новая.(Лев, подскажи...)
новая_ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/537300/ 
импрессия №..._ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/534728/ 
инструментальный разговор_ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/536306/

----------


## мусяня

*doro*,
 ПРивет!Кинь прямую ссылку,я не нашла ни одной инструменталки твоей :Aga:

----------


## Карина П

Я присоединяюсь, и мне хочется послушать....

----------

